# Thinking of a new CCW firearm..... thoughts / idea's?



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I was at the gun show the other day because a friend of mine wanted my advice. While there I found two guns I so wanted they just screamed my name. The first was a Para Warthog and oh it would have been great so I talked to the guy explained that I was a poor college student but I have a Para 1911 commander and we talked and he was very interested in it. So I ran home and got the firearm and went back. I must say I've never been treated that bad before. The guy looked at my firearm and I apologized because it was dirty since I shot it a few days ago. His response was "Someone should slap you for that." I bit my tongue though because I wanted the warthog. Well then the dealer only offered me $480 for my firearm, a firearm that I could get $650 for easy. So I declined and got out of there. Well I'll I was walking around a lot of people wanted to look at my firearm and I got several people who offered to buy it. I just didn't feel it so I kept going, now keep in mind every time I talked to a dealer or just any one I told them what this guy did and how he treated me. Well finally I get to a table that has a two tone Sig Sauer P238, I was just blown away. The little thing felt amazing in my hand and it is much lighter then my P6 that I carry.
So I have it in my mind now that I need a P239 so I've been hitting the research and have found a lot of information. However, I have not found out to much on how it carries and about people who use it for CCW. Figured I'd drop you a line and see if you know any one who use's it and or have shot it yourself. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Many prefer the P239 for CCW in bigger than .380. Personally I can't speak to that as I use my P228. What ever fits and feels best in your hands and will suit your needs best is what you should choose over brand name (specifically or hype generated). SiG's work for me and so they 're what I own. I don't know anything about your hands nor what fits them best. You do, or they will help you decide.

I've fired a friends LCP. I didn't like it one bit. It was absolutely too small for my hands and I felt as if it were going to flip out of my grip every time it went off. However, for him when he rides his bike, it's the perfect option to his normal XD9SC.

Just like glasses frames or underwear, the choice is purely personal. For those whom I've read (here and on other forums) it's as great as sliced bread.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> Many prefer the P239 for CCW in bigger than .380. Personally I can't speak to that as I use my P228. What ever fits and feels best in your hands and will suit your needs best is what you should choose over brand name (specifically or hype generated). SiG's work for me and so they 're what I own. I don't know anything about your hands nor what fits them best. You do, or they will help you decide.
> 
> I've fired a friends LCP. I didn't like it one bit. It was absolutely too small for my hands and I felt as if it were going to flip out of my grip every time it went off. However, for him when he rides his bike, it's the perfect option to his normal XD9SC.
> 
> Just like glasses frames or underwear, the choice is purely personal. For those whom I've read (here and on other forums) it's as great as sliced bread.


That makes complete sense to me, growing up I was told not to even try for a handgun because I have a medical condition called trimmers / seizures. I went off though and joined a comp team in College and have been going ever since. With that I've picked up a lot of guns just because of the name or the hype and in truth have thrown a lot of money down the drain. Now I"m trying to do it right and get my CCW down pat (if that makes sense). That's why when I picked up that P238 I was just like "Wow! here is what I have been looking for." See I carry a P6 now but it was just something about that P238 that just screamed my name.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*P239*



> However, I have not found out to much on how it carries and about people who use it for CCW.


From research I found that the P239 is used by the SAS, SBS, Navy SEALs, Army assets, as well as many other military forces, both conventional and unconventional all over the world for covert ops and CQB.

I almost got a P239 because of my overall body size. Being a size 6 leaves no real room for a full size gun, but I found with a good IWB holster anything is possible, so I went with a P226, the extra weight helps with my shooting. For a very concealable weapon the P239 is a proven winner and it is still on my X-mas list, though I want to upgrade my 1911 first.


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a sig p239 for EDC and love it. I set out to own a single stack pistol because I cared about concealability, a sub 4" barrel for the same reason, and a minimum 9 mm caliber. Mine is chambered in 40 s/w because I fired both it and the 9 mm and was indifferent to the recoil. I have not been disappointed in the least. It's a great gun. Over 2,000 rounds through it with zero failures. I shoot a 155 gr JHP from Magtech but this thing will eat anything. Very dependable. 

It's a very accurate handgun and has an exceptionally smooth trigger. I put on a set of Hogue extreme aluminum grips but otherwise the gun is straight out of the box. It came with Sig night sights. 

As for carry, I use a IWB holster from Mitch Rosen carried strong side at 3 o'clock.

Single best gun in my collection, and I'm one of those types who likes to adopt orphans when he visits the store. I highly recommend it if you are looking for a concealable, reliable weapon in a proven caliber. I know it comes in 9 and 40, and believe you can get it in 357 sig as well. 

Good luck


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would also add FWIW, there seem to be very few used ones out there in the market. Must be a reason for that. Just something to consider.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> I would also add FWIW, there seem to be very few used ones out there in the market. Must be a reason for that. Just something to consider.


Not to sound ignorant but what's a FWIW.... and sorry I haven't been on to reply my girlfriend came down for the weekend so ummm yeah :smt083


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

LoneWolf said:


> Not to sound ignorant but what's a FWIW.... and sorry I haven't been on to reply my girlfriend came down for the weekend so ummm yeah :smt083


FWIW= For What It's Worth (just and abbreviation, not a gun hehe)


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

LoneWolf said:


> Not to sound ignorant but what's a FWIW....


Was implying that it would appear that those who have bought it seem to like it as there are few uased ones to be found out there in retail land. Happy customers don't sell their stuff. Just sayin'.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

OOH got yeah..... wow my bad. HAhahaha, sorry I must have had other things on my mind.


----------

